# Voting Poll: PotM March 2012



## Overread (Apr 2, 2012)

Another month another great series of nominated photos; now's your chance to vote for the best, get your votes in now people for the month of March :mrgreen:
(ps give me 5 mins to get the poll up )


Robberfly silhouette by pbertner






Takara by MReid





Abstract by Mike Lamb (link needed)





Circle of Gulls by RxForB3 (link needed)





11 by scorpion_tyr (link needed)





nocatch-low by keips66





Water Fall at Disney Land by vipgraphx





Baby ducks by ShootFL


----------



## ShootFL (Apr 4, 2012)

yay i was nominated!, i wish i would have made my photo bigger haha, good luck everyone


----------



## Compaq (Apr 4, 2012)

It's bigger in the original thread that's linked


----------



## FSJeffo (Apr 4, 2012)

This is very encouraging: Apparently a new guy can be nominated, well done! With a photo of ducks no less!  Tough choices again this month.

JM


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 5, 2012)

TAKARA!


----------



## chuasam (Apr 5, 2012)

I see POTM...and I think Playmate of the Month


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 5, 2012)

Voted! Good contributions from all.


----------



## ClickFlurry (Apr 9, 2012)

Voted, lots of good pics, was a hard decision.


----------



## nicosiy (Apr 10, 2012)

Voted, love the diversity.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 10, 2012)

Voted, wow that was tough


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 19, 2012)

That robberfly images is stunning. That gets my vote, no questions asked.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 19, 2012)

It's down to a chick, or an insect. LOL


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It's down to a chick, or an insect. LOL



Crazy isn't it?! 

I can't believe I'm doing this but I'm picking an insect over a very attractive woman. 

And this is how photography messes with you lol


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2012)

And it seems the fly has stolen into the lead and taken the Month!

Congratulations to all who were nominated this month and especially to the winner pbertner!


----------

